# PCT+Tendon repair...IGF-LR3 or GHRP-6?



## Calves of Steel (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone have experience with both of these compounds? I'm coming off a 525mg test e (and 50mg var ed while most of the ester clears) cycle in 6-7 weeks and would like to include one of these in my PCT to help maintain gains, speed up recovery, and most importantly strenthen my tendons. I'm 25, 6'0, 238 lbs, 16%bf, 3 cycles the past year and a half. Not too concerned with bodyfat% going a little up or down, would prefer not to do IM injects, cost is not a big issue.

My cycle was:
525mg test e week 1-10
Aromasin 12.5mg eod
250iu HCG week 3-10, 750 iu week 11
50 mg Var ed week 10-13

PCT:
Clomid 100\100\50\50 week 13-16
_____ peptide week 13-???

Help me fill in that blank guys!!


----------



## TooOld (Oct 1, 2011)

GHRP @ 100mcg before bed
IGF LR3 @ 100mcg anytime after waking to mid-day


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 2, 2011)

so you can take both together? I was under the impression that igf-1 lowers gh making ghrp less effective. If not that sounds like a good way to go


----------



## TooOld (Oct 3, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> so you can take both together? I was under the impression that igf-1 lowers gh making ghrp less effective. If not that sounds like a good way to go



No down regulation of GH if IGF LR3 is taken in the morning before midday.
It should be pretty much out of your system by evenings GH release.


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 3, 2011)

I like Dat's protocol of Mod GRF 1-29 & GHRP (Ipamorelin, GHRP 2, or GHRP 6). Don't really see much of a need for IGF1, unless used in prolotherapy.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 4, 2011)

hm alright. I'm going to give the IGF-1 during the day and GHRP6 before bed a try. I'm just hoping for stronger tendons, and less muscle loss during PCT. I've heard IGF-1 can help with both of those, and GHRP is really really cheap so if it works and doesn't do harm..I figure why not try it haha


----------



## hooper (Nov 19, 2011)

IGf is a peptide that is best used when you work out hard for a great recovery on the muscle you working on. Is injected directly to the muscles you working on and they lagging , like your legs or bis you inject each leg . You must dose correctly so you don't run into problems with Hyp so carbs have to be present. Igf is not known to heal tendons or pack the size is a recovery peptide and of course if that muscle recovers it will grow duh!!
Good luck 
Do some home work before you take the plunge !


----------

